# beginner first planted tank



## utanis (Jan 7, 2016)

It's a 40 g I have new 36 inch 7500k fluval led strip one t5hd 35 watts(10 hours) pressurized10 lbs co2 flourish.iron.water change max 2 week. Kh 4. ph 7. Temp 24


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Any fish? 
Anything added to the substrate? 
What is your substrate? Just gravel? 
How long has it been set up?


----------



## utanis (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok..tx to reply..gravel and flourish tab...10 terra 2 Siamese 6 shrimp the aquarium run since 12 years but this setup 2 month...before I didn't have co2. Fert and good light....I don't have other substrate than gravel


----------

